# Digging / scratching toys



## gwhoosh (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for some toy suggestions for my new bunny.

He loves trying to dig and tear up the carpet with his teeth. :-/ He's only 8 weeks old so I'm trying to break the habit early. We've been saying no, clapping, slapping the ground, but I want to give him an alternative - something he can dig and destroy. I tried giving him a cardboard box, but he's not too interested, I think the box might be too smooth for his liking?


----------



## deaners (Apr 26, 2012)

He will probably like an old phone book. 
We used to give our bun Munches a larger cardboard box with two holds cut in each end. She would chew at the holes to get in then dig and chew at the bottom of the box. She loved her boxes.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 26, 2012)

You can also add shredded paper or junk mail to a cardboard box for them to dig in. I also have one that loves to dig. I took an old 10 gallon fish tank and filled it with multch about 3 inches deep. They will hop in and dig like crazy, but the tank confines the mess well. That might be a big hop for a baby though.


----------



## MiserySmith (Apr 26, 2012)

I've found my rabbit won't use boxes, no matter the size unless they have multiple openings. I mean, he'll check them out but he won't play in them.
Maybe if you help by ripping up a layer or two of the box first, he'll get the idea.
Also the phone book is definitely a hit here.
I've also had a plastic box with fleece scraps that I'd put oats and veggies in that he has to find.


----------



## gwhoosh (Apr 26, 2012)

This is going to sound kind of dumb and very generation Y, but I don't have any newspaper or phone books and I would actually have to try hard to find one. Lol!

I love the tank idea! My older one Rilee loves to dig too but I never could come up with a good digging box idea. I want to try that when I have the room one day


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 26, 2012)

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> This is going to sound kind of dumb and very generation Y, but I don't have any newspaper or phone books and I would actually have to try hard to find one. Lol!


Haha, I totally thought the same thing, but found some free newspapers on my college campus and an old phone book in one of the offices. :biggrin2:


----------



## NewBunnyMomma (Apr 27, 2012)

Sully is a digger and she loves a hay mat I got from the petstore. 
http://www.petco.com/product/13360/...cm_mmc=bazaarvoice-_-RLP-_-13360-_-image_link

She loves to pick at it and tear it apart. We also got her a covered litter box that is filled with bedding and hay and she loves to dig in it. It is not perfect and some of the bedding flys out but not much. It contains the mess fairly well.

like this: http://www.petco.com/product/112682...at_4-_-Petco Jumbo Enclosed Litter Box-112682


----------



## gwhoosh (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks NewBunnyMomma! Those both look like great ideas!


----------

